# nilfisk c110 and autobrite foam lance anyone?



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

_http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/bestsellers/autobrite-heavy-duty-foam-lance-various-connectors.html

does anyone use this lance with a Nilfisk C110?

i cannot seem to get confirmation that this combo works, producing a nice thick foam?

yes, ive checked detailing word, and its speculation and banter only.

cheers!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

These lances are apparently just as good as the autobrite ones and a lot cheaper. I got mine from autobrite a while back before they were selling them on eBay and it works great with my C110.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> These lances are apparently just as good as the autobrite ones and a lot cheaper. I got mine from autobrite a while back before they were selling them on eBay and it works great with my C110.


cheers mate, ive ordered a C120 now, but will get the lance youve linked me too, thanks (similar to ones at hosesdirect)
_http://www.directhoses.net/products/snow-foam-lance


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

manikm said:


> TheMetalMan0 said:
> 
> 
> > These lances are apparently just as good as the autobrite ones and a lot cheaper. I got mine from autobrite a while back before they were selling them on eBay and it works great with my C110.
> ...


Good stuff. The C120 should be even better than the C110. Also seen good things about those lances, the owner of that company is a member on detailing world I believe


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I wonder how important the lance is vs the snow foam itself ?
I put 1-2 inches in my bottle with warm water and I get thin foam - my Karcher pulses as well. Tried adjusting the lance but it's set at the optimum. I just wonder if it's the foam, rather than the lance.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

mullum said:


> I wonder how important the lance is vs the snow foam itself ?
> I put 1-2 inches in my bottle with warm water and I get thin foam - my Karcher pulses as well. Tried adjusting the lance but it's set at the optimum. I just wonder if it's the foam, rather than the lance.


What foam are you using? Some of the ones I've tried are quite thin and you don't get that thick shaving foam look with them.
Doesn't sound normal that the pressure washer is pulsing too.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It only pulses using the snow foam lance. The foam is J WAC Juice and the lance is a "well made" one from eBay with brass components.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Used mine today...using the lance from hoses direct and a nilfisk c120. Foamed up a bit thin. And didnt really settle on car. USing magifoam. I read afterwards it best with the dial on the minus sign not plus. Too late id packed away. Car came out ok nonetheless. Now theres.loads of white residue in my road lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

manikm said:


> Used mine today...using the lance from hoses direct and a nilfisk c120. Foamed up a bit thin. And didnt really settle on car. USing magifoam. I read afterwards it best with the dial on the minus sign not plus. Too late id packed away. Car came out ok nonetheless. Now theres.loads of white residue in my road lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I did exactly the same thing the first time I used mine! I realised before I'd packed it all away though so changed it half way through using it. I'm sure it'll be much better next time as when it's fully turned to plus it's pretty much just water coming through


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Cheers will try again at weekend. Ive also now got 5 litres of valet pro ph snow foam stuff to try also....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

